# What is the point of the "Talk" app?



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Every time I open it after a few hours, its not connected anymore... I have this issue on every rom I use. What is the deal with this garbage? I am forced to use trillian because it keeps me logged in via cloud services...

Any thoughts?


----------



## brad0383 (Dec 18, 2011)

Are you talking about Google Talk? It does a pretty good job of video calls.


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

I use talk all the time. It's great for messaging, voice chat, and video chat. Unfortunatley it's just not popular. We need some sort of unified messaging for all people with phones and computers. Mac/pc compatible.


----------



## carbonwhiskey (Jul 14, 2011)

works fine for me. It's almost always logged in whenever I check. In fact, I log out on purpose just to try to save some juice.

The new talk on ICS is great.


----------



## chino0131 (Oct 15, 2011)

I had issues with Gtalk on my Thunderbolt where it would constantly sign out when the screen turned off. However, I haven't experienced that issue on my Nexus. I use Gtalk more often than texting and love it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

micro23 said:


> I use talk all the time. It's great for messaging, voice chat, and video chat. Unfortunatley it's just not popular. We need some sort of unified messaging for all people with phones and computers. Mac/pc compatible.


Google+ does exactly what you are saying.


----------



## bmerrill63 (Jun 7, 2011)

Menu/settings/user [email protected]/uncheck the away when screen off. 
I always do that and I never get signed out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

the problem with talk is the stupid fragmentation on each phone out, 
You constantly have to go thru hoops to update it to for instance voice chat with someone on a dx2.

My brother has a fusion, and he had to find some "talk updater" app to utilize video chat. 
by the time it was said and done it took more time and effort to get it working, than the value of the video call.

thats what sucks about it. 
all apple people use facetime and refuse to dl skype etc. its all more of a pita than anything to get a call setup with somone.

idk how many times I had wasted hours with a freind downloading and registering app after app from the market just to get video or audio chat working well, only to have problems.

the only app that seems to work great is "Whatsapp?" but no video-audio..


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Talk is amazing. Any one who hates on it hasn't properly learned it's value.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> Talk is amazing. Any one who hates on it hasn't properly learned it's value.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This. I had no idea people didn't like talk. I love it. I can keep in touch with all my friends who work at desks and have gmail windows open all day without texting


----------



## enzoem (Jun 7, 2011)

beachbumdeac said:


> This. I had no idea people didn't like talk. I love it. I can keep in touch with all my friends who work at desks and have gmail windows open all day without texting


I agree. Talk is great. Not to be a fanboy but I never understand why iPhone users who are online and logged in to google talk send me text messages. Now I have unlimited texts, so not as big a deal, but it used to be a huge issue. 
Video chatting has worked great for me too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Its disconnected itself twice in the last hour... its useless!!! I log in and everyone is shown offline... then back online a few seconds later.. I also appear offline to them. My TBolt did this, and now this phone.. Guess its trillian or IM+ for me.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Talk is great if you know people who use it. Otherwise I would recommend uninstalling it (I did) because it'll use background processing time/some juice.


----------



## iowabowtech (Oct 12, 2011)

I use Talk mainly to video chat with the wife. Although oddly, when she invites me, I don't get the invite "call". When I call her phone, she can answer/accept and vid chat works great. Not sure if I have a setting wrong or what.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

psufan5 said:


> Its disconnected itself twice in the last hour... its useless!!! I log in and everyone is shown offline... then back online a few seconds later.. I also appear offline to them. My TBolt did this, and now this phone.. Guess its trillian or IM+ for me.


Are you using wifi? I used to have this issue all the time when connected to wifi if my connection was set to sleep when the screen is turned off. At the time I had no workaround so I just couldn't use wifi but it is fixed now (at least for me if I tell my wifi not to sleep on screen off).


----------



## jaydorsey1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

I love the Talk app. The ICS version is such an improvement... I don't know what the OP is doing wrong, but mine is up 100% of the time with no problems.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

gtalk is awesome. I use it all the time. Though Google needs to continue folding it all up into G+ along with Voice. Should all be one app really.

I've never had issues with gtalk not staying logged in.


----------



## carbonwhiskey (Jul 14, 2011)

psufan5 said:


> Its disconnected itself twice in the last hour... its useless!!! I log in and everyone is shown offline... then back online a few seconds later.. I also appear offline to them. My TBolt did this, and now this phone.. Guess its trillian or IM+ for me.


It's probably some other setting you have that disconnects certain services when you idle/sleep. Are you using juice defender or any type of battery saver (including any ROM battery saving settings)?

CI think you are in the minority on this one.


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 12, 2011)

I use it all the time with other friends/family that aren't on unlimited text plans or people that I don't want to give my phone number/info to. Some of these people aren't going to use something like trillian but they will use gtalk since it comes on their phone anyway (like my grandmother).


----------



## Canary2323 (Jun 11, 2011)

It still is lacking IMO a basic function of sending pictures ,definitely needs so updating love .I still use it everyday but also use kik BC its simple and works great .


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

Me - Gnex, 
Buddy - Droid x2 on cm7

oh darn, you have no microphone button!..

ok let me go update talk..

Hey its not in the market to update.

30 minutes later..

OK i found the .apk...

ok, awsome call me..

ring ring ring..

WTF it dosent work...


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

I use Talk to message with my buddies and (mostly) just my gf. it works really well and it's seemless to go to the desktop as well which is a great feature.


----------

